# Metallica



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Anybody else a fan? Personally I really like them with there And Justice for all album being my favourite album:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

oh yes. see my sonisphere thread in this section. harvester of sorrow is a masterpiece, and you cant beat blackened for a full on head banging.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Harvester of Sorrow is one hell of a good song:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the best version IMO is this one. gives me goosebumps, look at that crowd!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Aye Ive been a fan atleast 15 years,saw them in Nottingham last year.Got all their albums and quite a few tshirts!


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Brilliant band ,just can not be compared to anything else out there i could sit and watch kirk hammett play a guitar all day .
Bit of a pun i know but '' Nothing else matters''


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lars is a very good drummer too:thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

s and m is my fav album


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

who45 said:


> s and m is my fav album


I got that the other week and it should not work but it does really well:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Ross said:


> Lars was a very good drummer too:thumb:


edited for accuracy.:lol:

s&m is good. but its a bit weak in places. but that's just me, heavier the better IMO.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Deano said:


> edited for accuracy.:lol:
> 
> s&m is good. but its a bit weak in places. but that's just me, heavier the better IMO.


Have to agree there. He hit a peak 15-20 years ago and imo. isn't the force he once was. He's still perfectly competent of course, but I don't think he's revered in the drumming world as say, someone of comparable age and standing as a Dave Lombardo. In fact on that, I'm having a bit of a Slayer renaissance at the moment. Put on Reign in Blood the other day, having not listened to it for what's probably years and it still stands up as one of the best of the genre.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

On Mark Slayer is another of my fav bands:thumb:There God Hates us all has to be one of the most aggressive albums I have heard


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Still prefer RIB and Seasons myself......again, at a peak from the mid 80's to mid 90's.

Not heard or got World Painted Blood yet, so not sure how they're doing now.

Don't think they've got many more years left tbh. as Araya has intimated he's ready to call it a day after perhaps another album.


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Viper said:


> Still prefer RIB and Seasons myself......again, at a peak from the mid 80's to mid 90's.
> 
> Not heard or got World Painted Blood yet, so not sure how they're doing now.
> 
> Don't think they've got many more years left tbh. as Araya has intimated he's ready to call it a day after perhaps another album.


RIB and Seasons are two of the best albums ever.

World Painted Blood is not too bad either, give it a listen.

I had tickets to see them at Leeds and the original date was postponed due to Tom having neck surgery, then the second was postponed and I thought "thats it .... no more Slayer"

They did play the gigs and the Leeds gig was the first after his surgery and it is so strange seeing him basically standing still. Having seen them back in the 90's it was such a difference. A few times I actually thought he didn't enjoy the show because he couldn't do what he wanted to and thought that they would call it a day.

Oh and Lombardo live is phenomenal :devil:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm a massive fan of Metallica, have been since I was a kid. Seen them live a couple of times and I must say, they are one of the best live bands you could see. My missus didn't mind them, then saw them live and was blown away!!

Favourite album, well Master of Puppets if legendary and a hugely important metal album. Having said that, the 'black' album is a brilliant album and threw them into the maintstream. I love the old skool sound of Kill 'Em All as well but to be honest I love all their albums, even St Anger!! 

I'm still on the prowl for Metallica vinyls as well. I've got a few including a copy of the Garage Days Revisited EP but a lot of them are bloody pricey. I've collected all the albums and every CD single since the their self titled album. Bit of a Metallica geek here!! lol

This is their first two albums on picture disc. Not sure they're worth loads but they look wicked.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Ross said:


> Lars is a very good drummer too:thumb:


lol

That is all


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

World Painted Blood is a pretty good album Mark.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> This is their first two albums on picture disc. Not sure they're worth loads but they look wicked.


NICE!! 

Vinyl :thumb:
MP3


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Ross said:


> World Painted Blood is a pretty good album Mark.


Atrociously ****e album IMO, sound is just awful. GHUA was the last decent Slayer album.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Viper said:


> NICE!!
> 
> Vinyl :thumb:
> MP3


Gotta love the Vinyls mate. There's something seriously cool about proper LPs. Don't get me wrong, MP3s are a great invention. Ideal for mobile music but I still buy the CD and rip to MP3. I don't like paying for digital media. Yeah you get it straight away but I want my money to go on something I can pick up and look at not justl listen too! :thumb:

Here's a bit of old skool Metallica as well, when they all still had long hair on in Lars' case, actually had hair! :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Know exactly what you mean there mate. I remember trips to local indy record shops with my mates when we were at school, and they always have that unique smell as well don't they? (the vinyls, not the shops :lol.

Mmmmm......gatefold sleeve? Pull out seperate lyric sheet? Picture disc? Mmmmm, suits you sir....suits you.

_______________________

Just noticed, this >>  looks a bit like Kerry King's guitar and playing style......but the hair's on the wrong end of his head :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I used to go to a place called Beanos in Croydon, claimed to be Europe's biggest 2nd hand music store. Was over 3 floors at the time and had so many cool vinyls and CDs. 

Sadly with the rise of online selling and MP3s there's not really a market like there was so it's all changed now. 

Admittedly when I was a kid it was more about casettes but even they were kinda cool, until the machine chewed the bloody things up haha.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I miss my vinyls  (my parents decided to throw them away when I left home (and I still haven't forgiven them for it)). I still say that the sound on them is w-a-a-a-a-a-a-y better quality. And the hiss as the stylus gets put onto them is just cosmic .

Metallica was the first heavy metal band that made me sit up and say "I need more of this!"


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Reds said:


> I still say that the sound on them is w-a-a-a-a-a-a-y better quality. And the hiss as the stylus gets put onto them is just cosmic .


That's an interesting comment, and probably one that deserves a thread of it's own to be fair, but I do agree. All depends on how we're determining 'better', as clearly from a purely analytical and technical viewpoint, then of course the advent of CDs and latterly MP3 have vinyl licked, but I suppose outside the classic field, since when does music operate solely on a technical basis - it's about emotion and character and yes; the imperfections, and you used to get and hear that with vinyl.

Enjoying music was a more interactive experience because of the input from the listener it demanded. Those of the post vinyl era probably won't 'get' this, and with everything instantaneously accessible with literally a touch of a button, will likely deem the careful handling of a record to avoid fingerprints, the periodic cleaning of the playing surface from the static induced dust that might cause it to, to, to, to jump, the lining up of the stylus to drop in the perfect place if you wanted to skip a track, the flipping over from side one to two were all part of it, and as I say, a lot of people will think all that a bit of a PITA, but I miss it.


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Love metallica but its the early stuff I like.Master of puppets is my favourite,watched them on tv at the reading and leeds festival a few years ago and they were awesome.I think the bass player Rob trujiio(spelling)has given them a kick up the **** and they look like they're enjoying themselves


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

that is all :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Reds said:


> I miss my vinyls  (my parents decided to throw them away when I left home (and I still haven't forgiven them for it)). I still say that the sound on them is w-a-a-a-a-a-a-y better quality. And the hiss as the stylus gets put onto them is just cosmic .


I know exactly what you mean, there's a certain charm to the sound of vinyl. Probably because when I was growing up, my mate who lived next door used to play me all these awesome albums, a lot of which were on vinyl.

I remember listening to Saxon and Thin Lizzy albums my mate had and the sound of them on vinyl was just how they were meant to sound. Also that Garage Days Revisted Ep Metallica did was only available on vinyl until they did Garage Inc in '98/99 so those songs were made for vinyl!! :lol:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Yep another Metallica fan here too, master of puppets is my favorite from the early releases. A mate of mine from school played them too me & I was like wow! 

Only seen them live once but was quality ! 

I was more cassettes rather than vinyl & yes bloody annoying when your player chews or stretches the tapes haha! 
All on cd now though :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

metallica since i was 10 years old!! i have to say though as i have grown up i have favoured the load and reload stuff due to the more mature slower sound - i notion i seem to be alone in!!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Gotta be the Cliff Burton era for me.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

st170 dan said:


> metallica since i was 10 years old!! i have to say though as i have grown up i have favoured the load and reload stuff due to the more mature slower sound - i notion i seem to be alone in!!


Funny you say that I've always loved the Load era stuff.

Thing is I was only about 9 when the 'black' album came out and I had it at primary school. The next albums that came out when I was growing up were Load, Re-Load, Garage Inc etc. The 'classic' albums were their back catalogue when I bought them. :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I really do love Metallica, Fade To Black is my fav all time song by them, I have seen them at Download in Glasgow a few years back and even live they are amazing.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I was a big fan during the Cliff Burton era and the 'Justice' album.
But when they started playing country and western songs .... :doublesho . Sorry guys 

Metal up your *ss!!! :lol:


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have loved Metallica for years, went to the Milton Keynes Bowl in 1993 (aged 14 at the time) to see them then the Glasgow SECC in 1997 (i think).
Brilliant live.

The Milton Keynes one was quite intimidating initially as before fans were allowed in they started throwing bottle around at each other and being 14 i was like, ermmm

In fairness i think their new tunes are not as good as before, Master, Justice and The black album were and still are amamzing :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Funny you say that I've always loved the Load era stuff.
> 
> Thing is I was only about 9 when the 'black' album came out and I had it at primary school. The next albums that came out when I was growing up were Load, Re-Load, Garage Inc etc. The 'classic' albums were their back catalogue when I bought them. :thumb:


I am a big for of the Load album and I did not like the Re load one to start but after a few good listens its a really good album too:thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Funny you say that I've always loved the Load era stuff.
> 
> Thing is I was only about 9 when the 'black' album came out and I had it at primary school. The next albums that came out when I was growing up were Load, Re-Load, Garage Inc etc. The 'classic' albums were their back catalogue when I bought them. :thumb:


yeah same here mate!!

ive been learning anaesthesia on my bass, when i have it down half decent il post a video!


----------

